# Lyft Line requests in suburbs never works.



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

We all know Line rides almost NEVER add a 2nd rider in suburb to suburb rides, so why offer it during prime time?
Have you had a second rider added on a suburban Lyft Line trip?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope and I even had the pax telling me they never worry about having to share the car because it never happens


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

6 hails today all were Line requests....
Sorry Lyft not accepting them.
3 of them were greater than 6 mins away..... I wouldn't accept 6 mins away if they were a regular Lyft ride with rates as low as they are.....
Taxi and Limo's charge a flat fee$ to rider pick up location if greater than X amount of miles......


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

I did have once from Girl regest line from top 10 richest towns in nj to nyc and I pick up guy from getto Girl was crying But I sad You get what you pay for ! Btw getto guy tip me


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Nope and I even had the pax telling me they never worry about having to share the car because it never happens


That's exactly what suburban Line passengers tell me too, when I educate them on what Lyft Line entails. They've already taken Line enough to know that there will not be another rider joining them. Even those who want the 20-40 mile ride into Chicago aren't concerned. I've had a couple of Line rides where a person was added just after dropping off the first rider, but never nothing where I had to pick up a passenger, while one was already in the car.

Lyft is cutting it's revenue, and our revenue, by offering Lyft Line in the suburbs. A financially unsound strategy. (i.e. it's dumb!)


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I remember when I first started driving for Lyft (LA) 8 months ago. I talked to Line pax and most said they've never been matched with anyone. My experience was about the same where I've had maybe 20% matched with another rider. 

Fast forward to now. 50% of my Line requests get matched up with another pax. Of course there are other variables have changed as well from then until now like changes in the time of day driving. But I'd say Line has been used a lot more frequently than before. 

I'm still 3*ing Line requests to cut down on habitual Line requests I get. I don't plan on driving much in the future anyway so I'm going to tank these Line requesters' ratings for the rest of LA. Line rates were lowered in LA recently and I cannot fathom a minimum fare of $3 justifies the use of my Plus vehicle.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Just more requests that won't be riding in my Mercedes....
I'll ignore these cheapskates all day long....


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Same here. I picked up lady, told her that she will most likely share car with somebody because she was going to LA, she said that she is fine IF somebody requests a ride, so she had experience that there will not be any line requests during the trip.
I told her that regular lyft is only $2 more expensive and she said that she will take line instead. lol


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I just make pax Line experiences mediocre at best. No radio, no AC unless someone mentions it. I also don't talk to them. Will they give me 3*? Fine I don't want to take you again anyways.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

I was told by my mentor that line rates are the same like regular rates  I knew it wasn't right but I didnt want to argue with him because he wasn't so friendly.

I contacted lyft and ask them why I got paid line rates when I didn't get another request for line, but they said it doesn't meter, I still get line rates.
Anyway, will stop accepting them just like uberPOOL.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I stopped accepting Line hails weeks ago, guess what, no losses since I stopped accepting cheapo Line riders. The other important change is I never accept hails > 6 mins away.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I now generally ignore LINE requests more than 12 minutes away. I think so many drivers are ignoring LINE pings that passengers are starting to get the message. Yesterday, I ignored 2 Line requests from the same lady..spaced about 3 minutes apart. She was 12 minutes away. I don't know who she consulted with, but 10 minutes later, I get a non-Line ping from Bhabbi. By then, I was 18 minutes away. It's like Lyft was going to MAKE ME pick up Bhabbi, LOL. I most certainly ignored the 18 minute request. (If the Lyft app says 18 minutes, you can bet your sweet potato that he/she is actually 22-25 minutes away.)

My acceptance rate is in the toilet this week, but I'm happier! Plus, Lyft is seeing ACTION from drivers. They can get a laugh, and promptly delete our e-mail suggestions, but our targeted protest actions in the field can NOT be ignored.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I now generally ignore LINE requests more than 12 minutes away. I think so many drivers are ignoring LINE pings that passengers are starting to get the message. Yesterday, I ignored 2 Line requests from the same lady..spaced about 3 minutes apart. She was 12 minutes away. I don't know who she consulted with, but 10 minutes later, I get a non-Line ping from Bhabbi. By then, I was 18 minutes away. It's like Lyft was going to MAKE ME pick up Bhabbi, LOL. I most certainly ignored the 18 minute request. (If the Lyft app says 18 minutes, you can bet your sweet potato that he/she is actually 22-25 minutes away.)
> 
> My acceptance rate is in the toilet this week, but I'm happier! Plus, Lyft is seeing ACTION from drivers. They can get a laugh, and promptly delete our e-mail suggestions, but our targeted protest actions in the field can NOT be ignored.


That is way to go now. I accepted and canceled 8 minutes request. Sometimes you just got that feeling that it is not going to be worth driving that much and get $3 ride.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ubersucksgas said:


> That is way to go now. I accepted and canceled 8 minutes request. Sometimes you just got that feeling that it is not going to be worth driving that much and get $3 ride.


Indeed, UberSucksGas. I'm really feeling the pinch from the lowered Lyft LINE fares. Gas prices went up again, right when the LINE per-minute rate dropped to 14 cents.

I took a Lyft Line passenger 27 miles this evening during Chicago rush hour. It took 1 hour and 10 minutes to do that 27 miles. The fare for that trip was a disgustingly low $31.85!!!! At the end, she was all smiles, of course. The local taxi would have charged her $64.18, according to their fare calculator. Coming back out to the suburbs was a disgusted, dead-head return home.

If driving a taxi or limousine afforded the same freedom with hours, and I could keep 80% of the fare, I'd apply there immediately.

The tendency of drivers is to blame Lyft / Uber when we suffer through lower and lower fares, as gas prices rise. But we're independent contractors. We can complain to the company and take various actions to convey our dissatisfaction to the company (like ignoring certain ride requests), but we are in control of our businesses.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Indeed, UberSucksGas. I'm really feeling the pinch from the lowered Lyft LINE fares. Gas prices went up again, right when the LINE per-minute rate dropped to 14 cents.
> 
> I took a Lyft Line passenger 27 miles this evening during Chicago rush hour. It took 1 hour and 10 minutes to do that 27 miles. The fare for that trip was a disgustingly low $31.85!!!! At the end, she was all smiles, of course. The local taxi would have charged her $64.18, according to their fare calculator. Coming back out to the suburbs was a disgusted, dead-head return home.
> 
> ...


Lets face it, most of us, drivers, are fairly stupid. There is a reason why most driver dont have another job but UBER only.
I met few of the riders, also watches videos on YT, just look at those idiots and you will see why UBER can do whatever they want.

BTW, I just noticed that admin changed my username


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I had a 3 rider lyft line one day....blew my mind as I had never had more than 2 in my car...this was in a major city, but when I work the burbs, I get the same thing you guys mention, Line rides that never match another rider.

My rules for line are we dont stop, nothing in the trunk and I select the music, not you.

So far most of my line riders have tipped me at least 3 to 4 bucks on minimum or close to minimum fares...go figre


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

This is crazy... does Lyft raise and lower the LINE rates on a day-to-day basis? I'm trying to find out why a fare 24.7 mile / 50 minute fare was only $30.87. When I go to the Lyft Fare Calculator website at: *https://www.lyft.com/cities/chicago , *it says that Line is less than regular Lyft, but the exact per-minute/per-mile numbers have been removed. Why is Lyft hiding them?!?!


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> This is crazy... does Lyft raise and lower the LINE rates on a day-to-day basis? I'm trying to find out why a fare 24.7 mile / 50 minute fare was only $30.87. When I go to the Lyft Fare Calculator website at: *https://www.lyft.com/cities/chicago , *it says that Line is less than regular Lyft, but the exact per-minute/per-mile numbers have been removed. Why is Lyft hiding them?!?!


I thought they show us the fares in the driver app somewhere, maybe under help?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Sure said:


> I thought they show us the fares in the driver app somewhere, maybe under help?


Thanks Sure. I'll check it out tomorrow when I'm in Driver Mode.


----------

